

Why Facebook needs to build a browser - redridingnews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-33617_3-57414140-276/why-facebook-needs-to-build-a-browser/

======
petervandijck
"The next battle in the war for dominance over the Web is going to be waged at
the browser level." -> Nah. This has been tried before, what's different now
that would make it suddenly work?

Google's plan with G+ isn't to overtake Facebook. It's to commoditize social.

------
skeletonjelly
The Google+ App, like the other Google ecosystem apps are just linked to the
website. Aside from that, the other extensions only really compete with
Facebook to the extent that Facebook extensions exist. I believe Facebook
might build an OS in the future, but reception might take a while for those
security conscious individuals who'll be hesitant to adopt a browser that
presumably harvests more data for the Facebook machine.

